# New Drill Press Table



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I made a new table for my drill press. It has a lot of features including:


Large table (15 x 28 inches)
"T" tracks for hold down or clamps
Slots for clamping using normal bar clamps
Dust collection
Replaceable inserts
Fence with "T" track for setting stop blocks for repetitive drilling operations. (Future project)
I used the plan from Shop Notes Issue #94 but made a couple of changes. The plan called for the front corners to be cut off at an angle. I chose to cut 'em in an arc.

Also, the plan host used two pieces of 3/4 inch Baltic Birch. PFFT! That stuff is expensive and only available in full sheets. Recently, I bought a 5x5 piece of 1/2 inch BB, so I glued up two pieces to give me a 1 inch thick table. That should work out well for me. I covered the top with white Formica which I had on hand.

I tried out the dust collection while cutting a hole in the 1/2 inch mdf insert. It worked great.

And here it is...and a few pics of the construction.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That looks very cool! Nice job


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Nice build Mike. 
I have that issue and a couple other patterns. I just procrastinate too much to finally build one.........lol And I could have used one last week too!!


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Very nice **** work.


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

*Drill press table*

Looks good. Are the " T " tracks a little to deep, Just a thought...


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

h.f.d.firedog said:


> Looks good. Are the " T " tracks a little to deep, Just a thought...


One is deeper than the other (my bad) but that doesn't affect usage. Deeper is better than higher! 

I have been cutting holes with hole saws and drilling with spade and reg drill bits with the boards clamped with one Kreg clamp and a couple of bar clamps. And I rigged up a dust collection hose to catch as much dust as possible from the rear of the table.

I sure wish I had done this years ago.
Mike


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

That is great looking table. Every once in a while, I too contemplate constructing one. Now you need to make a fence with a track for a stop. They are especially handy when drilling on long stock or repetitive tasks.


----------

